# Milescraft Cirlce/Edge guide



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

Today I wanted to buy a straight edge guide for my router (Milwaukee 5616), I made my trip to woodcraft and after looking around I saw a milescraft circular/edge guide for $40.00 

It has pretty good instruction, I installed the provided base plate to my router which was really easy to center, the edge guide is really hard to adjust since the knobs will not release the locks easily. I tried a few times, inserted them in a both possible directions but they get caught and does not run smooth. 

After adjusting it and attaching everything I realized that the piece of wood I am trying to route a rabbet on is not wide enough to run the XL base plate and have the piece of wood clamped to the table. I tried a couple of things and this is just very awkward to work.

I will try to use it as a circle guide which might work a little better but as far as using it as an edge guide I am going to buy something else. 

All parts are plastic and aluminum, the base plate and the plastic insert seem to flimsy to be used on a router which usually are not light at all but I guess that is what $39.99 pay for. 


Please share your experiences if you have used this guide before.









www.milescraft.com


----------

